# Calling an ambulance when labor starts? Serioulsy?



## CanidFL (Jul 30, 2007)

Ugghhh I feel so annoyed right now.

My coworkers wife is pregnant and all along I've been providing information to them on natural birth and nursing. She has always wanted a medical birth but the past few weeks he has said that she wants to try natural and see how it goes.

Well she is 37 weeks now and he came over to talk to me about it. She is 3cm dilated and feeling good. I made a joke about how the hospital is 40 minutes from them and she might have a quick labor and deliver in the car. He came back very seriously and said "oh no. As soon as she is in labor, she will call an ambulance". I starting laughing. Not just a little chuckle either







Then I saw how serious he was and tried to talk my way through it. He said she is terrified of labor and wants medical personnel with her at all times so as soon as labor starts she is calling an ambulance. I told him that most first time labors have a few hours before needing to go to the hospital and they might just turn her away if she isn't far enough along. I have explained to him before the whole 1 min every 5 min for an hour before leaving to the hospital.

Then we got into this talk about how most women are terrified of labor and he was saying she was just an average women and there is nothing wrong with it. Then he went on to tell me "not everyone is as strong as you and just because you birth naturally doesn't mean everyone else can too" Obviously he was getting defensive at this point. I went off on a little lecture about how powerful women are and if they put their fear aside and hop on the ride of birth, they will survive and come out feeling the most empowered they have ever felt before. It's an amazing journey that women are being robbed of from the fear doctors and society put in them......and so on.

I tried to stay positive but the conversation just made me so angry and now I feel bad that I said too much. We are pretty good friends and I did apologize for coming off the way I did and he explained that we all have our personal views and it's no big deal. It won't affect our work at all but grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. I hate how women are brainwashed in this society. I mean seriously&#8230;&#8230;an ambulance when you go into labor? WTF?







:

Well at least they are VERY informed about nursing and inductions. He said they will avoid an induction at all costs.

Ok vent over. Thanks for listening.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CanidFL* 
how powerful women are and if they put their fear aside and hop on the ride of birth, they will survive and come out feeling the most empowered they have ever felt before. It's an amazing journey that women are being robbed of from the fear doctors and society put in them......and so on.









:









Goodness, if she's that terrified, things are not going to go well. (that whole pain-tension-cycle making pain worse, slowing progress, etc.)

Oh, and I would have busted out laughing too!! Actually, a friend of a friend got induced just BECAUSE the hospital was nearly a 40 min ride away & they didn't want to have to worry about not making it there. I guess the ambulance is better than induction.

The incredibly ironic thing... they live probably 15 min from the hospital where I delivered. That hospital has a CNM practice of VERY natural CB-friendly ladies (but you could still get an epidural with the CNMs if you want.) Instead, they drove further to the hospital with the highest CS rate in the state! 42%! (and yes, she ended up with a CS).


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CanidFL* 
Then he went on to tell me "not everyone is as strong as you and just because you birth naturally doesn't mean everyone else can too" Obviously he was getting offensive at this point. I went off on a little lecture about how powerful women are and if they put their fear aside and hop on the ride of birth, they will survive and come out feeling the most empowered they have ever felt before. It's an amazing journey that women are being robbed of from the fear doctors and society put in them......and so on.

I understand that you're frustrated, but I respectfully disagree with a lot of what you've said. Not that I disagree with you feeling that way (hooray, I'm glad you feel that way!) but because I don't feel that way and there's no reason to think other people should feel the way you do about birth. I've had two natural births (one UC hosp transf (uneventful) and one homebirth (also uneventful)) and thought labor and birth was horrendous. I absolutely hate giving birth.

What really strikes me above is you saying that *he* was getting offensive when he was trying to defend his wife by saying that just because you were able to birth naturally doesn't mean everyone can. I think what you said was, while indicative of your own personal experience, much less broad-minded and understanding than it could have been.

I did not find either of my natural births to be empowering. Not in the least. They were horrible experiences I managed to survive and I did get lovely, wonderful babies out of them. But I would not wish that experience on my worst enemy, and certainly understand why a woman would choose an epidural. I was not mistreated by my attendants or hospital staff and I did not feel fearful at all during either birth, nor did I have any special complications (like PPH or anything). Birth was just awful for me.









You are of course entitled to your opinions and I respect your right to hold them and express them - but in my opinion, there are much kinder, gentler ways to encourage natural birth and opening a woman's mind to the possibility that she does not need to fear birth. Furthermore, again in my opinion, it is far more important to help women become informed and make choices about their births than to impose our own personal experiences, expectations, and values surrounding childbirth onto them.

My birth experiences totally contradict your opinion, and if we sat down and you gave me your little lecture because I told you I was planning to get an epidural (I'm considering it but am undecided), I would be annoyed, perhaps offended, but primarily just impressed with the ignorance and lack of inclusiveness in your opinions about birth. Birth is different for every woman, and every woman has different needs and desires in birth. I'm all about women making informed choices and I do believe that, under most circumstances, natural birth is desireable and preferable. But I wouldn't assign the kinds of values and judgments to it that your lecture seems to impart.

It doesn't sound to me like the husband was intentionally offensive in any way - just that he was trying to defend his wife when your comments sounded critical of her to him. Let's remember that this woman will almost certainly have an epidural. It would be nice if your co-worker could still feel comfortable talking to you about the birth when it happens rather than feeling like you will be critical of her.

I actually went through a very similar experience with a co-worker; his wife was pregnant and due around the same time as me. I too found myself frustrated, mostly b/c her doctors told her at 8 wks that she would probably need a c/s.







So I really do understand the need to vent. But I really tried to keep any talk with my co-worker very light and approachable; after all, I didn't know what would happen, what they wanted, or what their choices would be. I did share that there was no way to tell at 8 wks if she needed a c/s. Despite all the setup and an induction before 40 wks, she had a fast, uncomplicated vaginal birth (6 hrs) with pitocin and an epidural.

I did have to come back and complain some more when the co-worker called it a "natural" birth. I think he just meant vaginal, but it kinda took away from my extremely tough actually natural homebirth.

Anyway, I hope I didn't upset you; I'm just trying to offer a different perspective. Natural birth is great but it truly isn't for all women. Women should be empowered to be knowledgeable and make their own choices, not to try to aspire to do what's best for someone else.


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

ok I say she isn't ready for a natural birth. you can't natural birth in that mindset. you can't natural birth if you're scared of labouring on a 40 mins ride. good grief!

really though, it is her choice. it's her decision. if she wants fear to run the show, then it will. nothing anyone else can do about it.


----------



## CanidFL (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Romana9+2* 

But I would not wish that experience on my worst enemy, and certainly understand why a woman would choose an epidural.

Whoa Romana. Hold up here. I didn't once say I did not support her decision to have an epidural. My issues is with the ambulance once laobr starts. I have been gently giving information the whole pregnancy about natural birth and she came to her own conclusion to try it out and see how it goes. She has read all the books I gave her and really liked them. I in no way feel that women shouldn't have epidurals. If that is the birth they truly want after researching and knowing the possible dangers than more power to them. I have said many times to her that women should do what they feel most comfortable with in labor. He knows my passion is birth and to come out and open the floor by saying "oh you are so strong and normal women can't do what you do" is an invitation to being honest about our feelings. I was being very honest and I do feel it's a shame that women are being robbed. Of course not every woman will enjoy labor (I certainly didn't) but for most it is empowering once it's said and done. I'm sorry you don't feel that way









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Romana9+2* 
Let's remember that this woman will almost certainly have an epidural. It would be nice if your co-worker could still feel comfortable talking to you about the birth when it happens rather than feeling like you will be critical of her.

He does fell comfy since we are good friends. He is way more natural minded than his wife and he is the one always looking for ways to help her out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Romana9+2* 
I think what you said was, while indicative of your own personal experience, much less broad-minded and understanding than it could have been.

I think I come from a place of reading many many birth stories and hearing many many woman talk about their experiences. I hear so many times about how wonderful women felt after they gave birth naturally. I don't think I was coming from a close minded space at all.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Romana9+2* 
I would be annoyed, perhaps offended, but primarily just impressed with the ignorance and lack of inclusiveness in your opinions about birth. Birth is different for every woman, and every woman has different needs and desires in birth.

I think it's really unfair to judge me like this. Of course birth is different for every woman and every woman takes away something different from it. I don't see how you can say from my very small post and glimpse into my opinons that I am ignorant about birth. I have such a passion for birth that I am dedicating my life to it. Women *ARE* powerful and they *ARE* being robbed of their birhts. They deserve to birth they way they want but when they don't even know natural is an option or not inducing, not having an IV, walking during labor, not having continuous fetal monitoring, pushing in any position they want is an option or they are never exposed to seeing a natural birth in media.....that the is not *CHOOSING* the birth they want. That is being delivered a birth society portrays. No pun intented







You on the other hand have BTDT. You are well researched and know all about natural/medicated and I would never lecture you or judge you for choosing an epidural.

I see you have had natural birth and didn't feel empowered. I feel for you but to say I am ignorant for thinking women are being robbed of the birth experience is perplexing at best.


----------



## CanidFL (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MegBoz* 







:









Goodness, if she's that terrified, things are not going to go well. (that whole pain-tension-cycle making pain worse, slowing progress, etc.)

Oh, and I would have busted out laughing too!! Actually, a friend of a friend got induced just BECAUSE the hospital was nearly a 40 min ride away & they didn't want to have to worry about not making it there. I guess the ambulance is better than induction.

The incredibly ironic thing... they live probably 15 min from the hospital where I delivered. That hospital has a CNM practice of VERY natural CB-friendly ladies (but you could still get an epidural with the CNMs if you want.) Instead, they drove further to the hospital with the highest CS rate in the state! 42%! (and yes, she ended up with a CS).

I have explained the whole pain/tension/more pain cycle to them before. It's in the Bradley book she read as well.

I have a SIL who was induced for being 30 min from the hospital too


----------



## meganmarie (Jan 29, 2005)

Hmmm. I wonder if the ambulance ride will be covered by insurance? If not, your co-worker should look into how expensive that is going to be. My sis was taken by ambulance from a car accident, and the insurance company didn't want to re-imburse because they took her to a hospital that was further away or not the ideal place or something...I remember it was a LOT of money they were suggesting she should pay out of pocket - totally absurd.

If it DOES turn out that the ambulance costs out of pocket money when used for a non-emergency situation, you should really suggest they spend that $ on a doula!!! It sounds like what your friend's wife wants is professional, experienced support from the initial contractions and during the ride, and while a doula can't do officially anything medical, she knows what she's doing and can give the right advice and, in a pinch, would probably be able to birth a baby on the side of the road if that is the fear in the woman's head. (I think she's been watching too many TV dramas but whatever). Just a thought


----------



## barefootpoetry (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MegBoz* 







:









Goodness, if she's that terrified, things are not going to go well. (that whole pain-tension-cycle making pain worse, slowing progress, etc.)

Yup.


----------



## Beccadoula (Jan 7, 2008)

If she's that scared she will probably have a c/s...maybe she would consider a doula to help her??? Might save her a lot of grief.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meganmarie* 
Hmmm. I wonder if the ambulance ride will be covered by insurance? If not, your co-worker should look into how expensive that is going to be. My sis was taken by ambulance from a car accident, and the insurance company didn't want to re-imburse because they took her to a hospital that was further away or not the ideal place or something...I remember it was a LOT of money they were suggesting she should pay out of pocket - totally absurd.

If it DOES turn out that the ambulance costs out of pocket money when used for a non-emergency situation, you should really suggest they spend that $ on a doula!!! It sounds like what your friend's wife wants is professional, experienced support from the initial contractions and during the ride, and while a doula can't do officially anything medical, she knows what she's doing and can give the right advice and, in a pinch, would probably be able to birth a baby on the side of the road if that is the fear in the woman's head. (I think she's been watching too many TV dramas but whatever). Just a thought









That was my first thought as well.....


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

My issue with that plan is that the ambulance that shows up to offer her birth support would be unavailable to attend to an actual emergency call.

If birth support is what she needs then she and her husband should keep educating themselves and/or hire a doula. Or start staying in a hotel that is very close to the hospital.


----------



## AmieV (Mar 31, 2005)

Ambulances are for emergencies. Early labor is far from an emergency. I'm wondering if they will even show up, you should think about preparing him for that scenario,

The thing that ticks me off most about that, is what if there's someone who LEGITIMATELY needs an ambulance that has to wait longer to get it because of these shenanigans? Their insurance I can almost 100% bet will NOT pay for that little joyride.

And, ditto Romana on a lot of points. I certainly agree with you that lots of women ARE being robbed and not fully informed of their options, but I also can't stand the notion that women can't possibly be intelligent, independent thinkers and choose the hospital ride with epidural trimmings. It's not what I would choose, but I definitely understand why lots do. And I'm not even saying that's what you said in your OP, I just think it's a common theme among natural birth advocates, that anyone who chooses the mainstream status quo is ignorant and I don't think that's true. My best friend is choosing a hospital birth for her second baby after a HB transfer with her first, being about the most educated birth consumer I know, and she has gotten some weird pressure in different circles and I think it's lame. Only the mama has to go through her labor, and only she can decide what will make it feel safe and comfortable.

But I still agree that the ambulance idea sucks.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I have heard that paramedics hate laboring/birthing women (are very afraid). Oops, I don't mean they hate the women themselves but dread getting the calls of a woman in labor. I sure would never want a paramedic near me or my baby unless the emergency was so great.

It would probably be fair to suggest to the coworker to look into the ambulance policies before depending on one to come in early labor. Besides the ridiculousness of the plan and also the issue that others suggested that their call could affect other emergencies, if the ambulance company will not come for them, the woman may panic and not know how to cope if she was totally counting on them. Better to find out ahead of time it's not an option (if in fact it isn't) and figure out plan B than to have to deal with that while she under such great stress (as it seems she will be).


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gentlehandsdoula* 
If she's that scared she will probably have a c/s...maybe she would consider a doula to help her??? Might save her a lot of grief.

true... but a doula is only going to help in so far as she lets/wants/asks her too. sounds to me she'd rather have people think for he than make decisions herself.

(that said, it's all hearsay. I don't know this person and could be making completely wrong judgements!)


----------



## CanidFL (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:

And, ditto Romana on a lot of points. I certainly agree with you that lots of women ARE being robbed and not fully informed of their options, but I also can't stand the notion that women can't possibly be intelligent, independent thinkers and choose the hospital ride with epidural trimmings. It's not what I would choose, but I definitely understand why lots do. And I'm not even saying that's what you said in your OP, I just think it's a common theme among natural birth advocates, that anyone who chooses the mainstream status quo is ignorant and I don't think that's true.
I agree with this 100%. Whenever I meet a new mom at a conference, meeting, whatever, I always ask where they plan to give birth and why they chose that. I am very interested in women's birthing choices and I always try my best to understand where they are coming from before offering any input into the conversation. I have to figure out if I'm dealing with someone who wants a homebirth after a previous birth trauma, a person who is just following what the doc said and never cracked a book, a person who is very educated on the matter and still chooses a medicated hospital birth. I'm sorry if my original post came off as rude and close minded because it is easy to generalize on a forum. I should say *most* American women are robbed of birth choice. I have known this couple for a few years and we have talked in great length about birth options and I have respected all her choices while still offering info that might help her see the other side. I have to draw the line at ambulance calling for early labor. Obviously laughing wasn't a great solution but it came out and I feel bad.

As far as the doula. I have brought that up a few times and gave references. They just don't seem interested


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CanidFL* 
a person who is just following what the doc said and never cracked a book,

It's just a fact that there are a LOT of people out there who fall into this category. Funny story comes to mind... co-worker of DH's talked about how horrible giving birth was. I can't recall how much detail they got into, but I know he asked if she pushed flat on her back.
She replied, and I quote, "Well what other way is there?! On your stomach?!"

*THIS I think is most demonstrative of birth perception in America today.*

As CanidFL already wrote, someone doing the research, then choosing hospital, epidural, etc. is a different story entirely. (As I already wrote, I personally chose to give birth in a hospital myself!)

But as DH says, most people put more research & thought into buying a car than giving birth.

And anyone who DOES do their research, I have a very very hard time believing they would have no problem with "Nothing by mouth" (no eating or drinking & IV fluids in every case.) That is NEVER helpful... yet it's the standard at even the world-class Johns Hopkins hospital. So, clearly, lots of people are just going along with what the OB says...


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CanidFL* 
Whoa Romana. Hold up here. I didn't once say I did not support her decision to have an epidural. My issues is with the ambulance once laobr starts.

I'm sorry if I misunderstood. I was referring specifically to the part I quoted, where he said not every woman was as strong as you and could have a natural birth, and you gave him a little lecture about how great natural birth is and how any woman can do it if they just hop on the ride of birth (major paraphrasing but I did quote it before). To me, that sounds like he was saying maybe she can't/won't have a natural birth and you were saying she could and should. I don't disagree with you in theory (I wholeheartedly support NCB and have had 2 myself), just in execution.

Quote:

_I have been gently giving information the whole pregnancy about natural birth and she came to her own conclusion to try it out and see how it goes. She has read all the books I gave her and really liked them._
I'm not sure I really believe this. I believe you, I'm just very skeptical that she actually wants a natural birth. I think she feels some pressure to have one (maybe from her dh since you said he's more natural-minded) and from or through you or NCBers in general as you've given her books to read that no doubt talk about how great it is (and rightly so, but that doesn't make it right for everyone).

Quote:

_I in no way feel that women shouldn't have epidurals. If that is the birth they truly want after researching and knowing the possible dangers than more power to them. I have said many times to her that women should do what they feel most comfortable with in labor. He knows my passion is birth and to come out and open the floor by saying "oh you are so strong and normal women can't do what you do" is an invitation to being honest about our feelings. I was being very honest and I do feel it's a shame that women are being robbed._
I definitely agree that it was an invitation to say something and I think after you've elaborated here it sounds like perhaps you had a gentler touch than it seemed when I read your first post. It sounded more like he was just trying to stick up for his wife a little, anticipating that she may not be ready for or truly desirous of a NCB, or knowing deep down that she may not tough it out, and that he was just trying to create some breathing space for her to have a place of dignity even after "caving" to the epidural.

When people ask me, I always talk about the benefits of NCB. I also talk about how most women find NCB very manageable in terms of pain and to be an empowering experience, even though that wasn't my experience. If people ask me specifically about what it was like for me, I'm honest, but I always point out that my experience was somewhat unusual.

Quote:

_Of course not every woman will enjoy labor (I certainly didn't) but for most it is empowering once it's said and done. I'm sorry you don't feel that way







_
Thanks . . . it was really disappointing!









Quote:

_He does fell comfy since we are good friends. He is way more natural minded than his wife and he is the one always looking for ways to help her out.

I think I come from a place of reading many many birth stories and hearing many many woman talk about their experiences. I hear so many times about how wonderful women felt after they gave birth naturally. I don't think I was coming from a close minded space at all._
I guess I just see things differently now. I think if I'd had natural births I felt really positive about, I'd still kind of glaze over all the bad NCB experiences out there. I've read hundreds or maybe thousands of birth stories (I've certainly lost track), most of which were natural births. Most of them talked very positively about it, some of which I chalk up to OF COURSE the pro-NCB book is going to print the positive stories, and not the ones where women are traumatized or say they hate NCB afterwards . . . and some of that is just that I know that I sort of glazed over the bad ones before I had one. It's not a huge percentage, but there are a number of women who have had really tough natural births who don't feel good about the birth, or who had experienced some kind of trauma as a result, or who went from having natural to more medical births by choice. Again, what I had to go on in making my comment was what you put in your OP. From that, it did not seem broad-minded or understanding of the real range of experiences out there. It said,



_Quote:_

_I went off on a little lecture about how powerful women are and if they put their fear aside and hop on the ride of birth, they will survive and come out feeling the most empowered they have ever felt before. It's an amazing journey that women are being robbed of from the fear doctors and society put in them......and so on._

It's not, "most women" or "many women" or "nearly all women" . . . there's no openness there for women who don't fear but still have awful births. Even medically uneventful awful births. Women who don't feel it was an amazing journey or empowering event. I'm not saying you should be dwelling on this - I don't! As I said, I don't even bring up my own experience. But I am more careful when I talk about the joys and benefits of natural birth. I wouldn't say "Every woman should have a natural birth" or "Any woman can have a natural birth." I would say "Almost all women can have a natural birth" or something similar and couple that with benefits of natural birth. And I always point out that women have *choices* in birth.

Quote:

_I think it's really unfair to judge me like this. Of course birth is different for every woman and every woman takes away something different from it. I don't see how you can say from my very small post and glimpse into my opinons that I am ignorant about birth._
You're right, I can't and shouldn't have. I took what was in the post and ran with it.







I am genuinely sorry to have gone as far as I did - it was uncalled for. I would say, though, that if you really are informed and compassionate, it would be great to consider adding some of that perspective you have to the way you talk about birth.









Quote:

_I have such a passion for birth that I am dedicating my life to it. Women *ARE* powerful and they *ARE* being robbed of their birhts. They deserve to birth they way they want but when they don't even know natural is an option or not inducing, not having an IV, walking during labor, not having continuous fetal monitoring, pushing in any position they want is an option or they are never exposed to seeing a natural birth in media.....that the is not *CHOOSING* the birth they want. That is being delivered a birth society portrays. No pun intented







_
I absolutely agree that women are being robbed, both by their own ignorance (sometimes willful







) and by the failure of HCPs to offer more complete information about what their options are. I have a passion about this too and have considered becoming a childbirth educator for this very reason. I may do it when my dc are older. It is the single most important birth activism issue to me. Knowledge can really empower a woman to have a better birth. That said, I think it goes both in the medical and natural directions. I believe there are women that would and could benefit from knowing that natural does not equal perfect, or even necessarily good. That there are always exceptions, and that a woman is not a failure, a bad mother, or broken if she has a bad or traumatic natural birth experience. How you educate and talk about this is tricky and delicate, but I still believe it to be important. Natural birth is not a panacea, but sometimes it's portrayed as one. I personally don't believe that that is helpful, in the long run, for empowering women to make good, informed choices.

Quote:

_You on the other hand have BTDT. You are well researched and know all about natural/medicated and I would never lecture you or judge you for choosing an epidural._
Thanks . . . that's good to know.







I haven't made up my mind. Not pregnant, either. Not even sure if we'll have another baby!

Quote:

_I see you have had natural birth and didn't feel empowered. I feel for you but to say I am ignorant for thinking women are being robbed of the birth experience is perplexing at best._
I think this has been answered b/c you said you wouldn't lecture me. And also I see that ignorance isn't the appropriate term because you're very informed. It does come off as ignorance to me, though, when someone insists that _all_ women can have natural births, or if women would just let go of their societally-induced fears of birth, they could all have wonderful pain-free births or empowering births or whatever. What you put in your original post sounded a lot like that to me, and it's kind of a pet peeve for me since it's abundantly clear to me that a number of women who do everything right and have medically uncomplicated natural births still have crappy experiences, trauma, or otherwise don't enjoy or feel positively about the experience afterwards.

I guess there are just such nuances and I think about them because they're intertwined with my own births. So if someone said to me, "Not all women are as strong as you; not all women can have natural births" I would respond by saying that it's true that not all women can have natural births - some need c-sections or other intervention - but that the truly necessary rate is much lower than what standard OB/hospital practice is. I would also say that I believe any woman can endure through even the most difficult medically uncomplicated birth, but whether she would want to and what each woman's own limits are is individual. Then praise the benefits of NCB and say that I had two of my own (NCBs), and that I have no regrets and feel it was definitely the best way to birth my dc. Say that most women who have NCB find it to be a powerful and positive experience, and the main reason most women don't have NCB is due to standard OB practice and preference, not the woman's or the baby's best interests.

I don't expect you to say what I would say, I'm just trying to offer some perspective, particularly on why what you wrote in your OP sounded kind of insular.

I do think the ambulance thing is both ridiculous and hilarious at the same time. I would have told him the same things about the ambulance as you did (i.e. not necessary and hospital might send you back home anyway).


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

I mentioned this to my DH, and wondered out loud to him if the ambulance would even come. He pointed out that they probably would - can you imagine the lawsuit if they didn't, and something happened?


----------



## not now (Mar 12, 2007)

I called an ambulance because I was all alone, had no ride, he was my first child, labor seemed like it was going fast (two hours from start to finish), there was meconium (sp?) when my water broke and I had a feeling that something was just not right. He ended up having decelerations into the 50's. I thought I was still in early labor. My insurance paid for the entire thing too. Yeah, I'm a nurse and I called an ambulance.


----------



## yonit (Jun 14, 2006)

I taught CBE in a hospital program for a while and one of the things they asked us to tell the couples was that they absolutely should not call 911 when they are in labor - unless the bay is arriving immediately.

When you call for an ambulance, you are taking an ambulance off the road that might be needed elsewhere. So the man around the corner having a heart attack will have to wait since you didn't plan ahead to get a ride to the hospital. As the nurse administrator put it to me "tell them that they are not in immediate danger, that they have had 9 months to plan for a ride to the hospital and that they need to do that."

Of course I never put it nearly that bluntly in my classes but I did mention it.


----------



## CanidFL (Jul 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *not now* 
I called an ambulance because I was all alone, had no ride, he was my first child, labor seemed like it was going fast (two hours from start to finish), there was meconium (sp?) when my water broke and I had a feeling that something was just not right. He ended up having decelerations into the 50's. I thought I was still in early labor. My insurance paid for the entire thing too. Yeah, I'm a nurse and I called an ambulance.









that seems like an eventful birth. I have no problems with people calling an ambulance when it's needed! I am glad you listened to your instincts.

Romana







thank you for your thoughtful post. I really learned a lot from it. I am going to try and word things a little more friendly. My DH is always saying "You need to stop talking in absolutes. Nothing applies to everyone". He is right. I need to start phrasing things so that I don't include everyone in my thoughts because of course, not everyone falls into the same category. I just have such a passion for birth and I get all riled up when people think I am this rare person that gave birth naturally and it's not the norm.


----------



## LilacMama (Aug 18, 2008)

If someone showed up to my hospital in early labor via ambulance and then proceeded to have a natural birth, I would eat my scrubs. Poor woman -- she must be totally terrified.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Can you get a hold of a copy of Birthing from Within for her right away? It's pretty neutral about choosing medical intervention if you feel it will help, and focuses so much on working through feelings, which might hinder labor if kept bottled up as a barrier. It's sort of psychology + birth preparation and some of it's a little woo-woo in use of symbology and artwork, but is such an insightful and personal approach. Some of it involves honestly evaluating and using fear productively which is part of where it could help her.


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CanidFL* 
Romana







thank you for your thoughtful post. I really learned a lot from it. I am going to try and word things a little more friendly. My DH is always saying "You need to stop talking in absolutes. Nothing applies to everyone". He is right. I need to start phrasing things so that I don't include everyone in my thoughts because of course, not everyone falls into the same category. I just have such a passion for birth and I get all riled up when people think I am this rare person that gave birth naturally and it's not the norm.

Thank you. I really do understand where you're coming from. I'm glad I didn't irretrievably offend you when I crossed the line.







I really do have a lot of respect for you, and just want you to know that . . . since I know it didn't sound that way in my first post.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

If I called the ambulance every time I thought I was in early labor...that'd be a lot of calls. I had ptl w/ Evan, so there was 34 wks when I got admitted for a few days, 37 wks when I was SURE he was coming, and then exactly a week later when I really was in labor.







I was in labor for 12 hrs before he came and I spent 3 of that in the hospital.

I've already been to the hospital twice this time b/c this baby is just determined to not let me feel like a btdt x3 mom! Ugh!

Is it fun to ride in the car while in labor, no, but it's doable. If my hospital was 40 mins away, I'm sure I would've gone to the hospital sooner than later, but it's not so we left when the ctxs were 3 mins apart, dropped off our ds, and still made it w/ 3hrs to spare. I hope things go well for her.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *not now* 
I called an ambulance because I was all alone, had no ride, he was my first child, labor seemed like it was going fast (two hours from start to finish), there was meconium (sp?) when my water broke and *I had a feeling that something was just not right.* He ended up having decelerations into the 50's. I thought I was still in early labor. My insurance paid for the entire thing too. Yeah, I'm a nurse and I called an ambulance.

Even if you hadn't had any sign of labor, I'd support calling an ambulance for the bolded part alone. With all the other stuff, your situation was an emergency and was a reason for an ambulance.


----------



## KnitLady (Jul 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MegBoz* 
But as DH says, most people put more research & thought into buying a car than giving birth.

In an ideal world this would be fine and would work out. Afterall people do hire a birth expert to guide them through the process. One would assume that in hiring such an experienced, educated, and expensive expert that you could trust anything they had to suggest or say on the subject. If you hired someone to research which car to buy, you probably wouldn't go behind them and do all the research again.

Obviously we don't live in this ideal world! It's very sad to me that a lot of OBs are representing themselves first. I understand why they do it, but women aren't given the information they need to make educated decisions.

I know, I'm preaching to the choir!

To the OP: Yeah, calling an ambulance in a normal early labor is way, way overboard. Even if she chooses not to go with a natural birth she would still really benefit from a doula. Doulas are trained to support all women in labor, not just natural birthing mamas.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I think we also need to remember that the OP spoke to the expectant father, not the expectant mom. We don't know how *she* really feels about all this. Maybe she'll tell him not to call the ambulence yet or even hide early labor from him if she doesn't agree with him for wanting to call 911 in early labor. She may call her OB in early labor and follow the OB's advice about when to go.


----------



## paintedbison (Dec 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laohaire* 
I have heard that paramedics hate laboring/birthing women (are very afraid). Oops, I don't mean they hate the women themselves but dread getting the calls of a woman in labor. I sure would never want a paramedic near me or my baby unless the emergency was so great.

It would probably be fair to suggest to the coworker to look into the ambulance policies before depending on one to come in early labor. Besides the ridiculousness of the plan and also the issue that others suggested that their call could affect other emergencies, if the ambulance company will not come for them, the woman may panic and not know how to cope if she was totally counting on them. Better to find out ahead of time it's not an option (if in fact it isn't) and figure out plan B than to have to deal with that while she under such great stress (as it seems she will be).

The ambulance will come... if you call 911 and say I have a papercut, I need an ambulance, the ambulance will come. I worked as an EMT on an ambulance for two years. You never know what you will find at someone's house based on a call. I have literally heard the dispatcher say "her husband has a headache... they are requesting an ambulance" and walked in the house and found someone not breathing. Or, I have heard calls come in saying someone is not breathing, CPR has been started and gotten to the house only to find everyone is fine. Lots of people are crazy... you never know until you walk onto the scene.

Paramedics in my experience usually aren't the greatest with pregnant women. They are generally freaked out by the idea and just try to get them to the hospital as quickly as possible. And, if you think about it, there isn't much an ambulance can do for you in labor. They don't have so much as a doppler to check heart tones... no vacuum extractor, infant warmer, etc. They have cord clamps, scissors, suction, and blankets. That's pretty much it.

If your friends haven't taken childbirth classes, I would highly recommend that to them. Hospital based classes would probably be very helpful. Hopefully their doctor will give them guidelines on when to go to the hospital if nothing else.


----------



## April422 (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LilacMama* 
If someone showed up to my hospital in early labor via ambulance and then proceeded to have a natural birth, I would eat my scrubs. Poor woman -- she must be totally terrified.

I have a doula friend who had a client who did just that.

She (the doula called me) to let me know that this birth should be interesting, because the client went into labor, freaked out and called 911. She had other "issues" but she went on to have a unmedicated birth.


----------

